# Utah/SLC get together



## kalaeb (Nov 25, 2011)

I know there are a few SLC memebers here and quite a few other SLC lurkers, who should sign up. 

Any Utah/SLC members want to get a group together to look at some knives sometime after the holidays cool down?


----------



## JeffS (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm all for this  Holidays are crazy for me, but glad I didn't miss this thread all together.


----------



## DevinT (Dec 2, 2011)

I might be able to come up for a get together.

Hoss


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 2, 2011)

I am flying in, what's the nearest airport?


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, was not expecting a response from Devin and Marko, I was just thinking dinner and drinks. 

Looking sometime in the first of Jan. 

@Marko, the closest airport is Salt Lake International. Just about 10 min away from downtown SLC and only about 30 min to "the best snow on earth".


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish I could come. It would be fun to meet you guys and to see Devin. 

M


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 2, 2011)

kalaeb;62070 only about 30 min to "the best snow on earth".[/QUOTE said:


> Fresh Utah powder,does not get any better then that.I wish I was 25 years younger.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in. As long as the schedule permits. Just say when and where.


----------

